# Low 4G speeds



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

For months I only have been getting max 7 mbps down and 5 up. The speedtest server is in my city. I live in Downtown Pittsburgh with an LTE network. My signal goes from -70 to -85 dbm.

I have noticed it had been getting slower.

Reasons why?

I see people still hitting 25-40 mbps down.

What happened to my network?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Try DIFFERENT servers. The one in your city may be underpowered, have poor bandwidth, saturated, etc, etc. Don't assume it's the "best" to try. I'm in southwest OH and tried a server in San Diego, I believe, and got 25-30mb/s vs the typical 3-8mb/s I get from sites in OH.

Better yet, go to http://speakeasy.net/speedtest/ in your browser and test. Again, do NOT pick the closest exclusively. Try different ones. I get the best, consistent results from Chicago or Atlanta.


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

But besides the servers, I can certainly tell my 4G is slower.


----------



## wickedblitz (Sep 1, 2011)

I used Speakeasy just now, max was 12 :/


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Just one ? Keep trying... You've already almost doubled the speeds you've been getting.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Try San Francisco or Dallas. All the sites gave me 11-15 but I got 21 and 22.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

From what I was told, the newer radios were throttled to help protect the sim cards. Also the speeds in ohio and PA are being throttled until they get the rest of the "grid" up


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

You can believe that, but I call bullsh*t on that









Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I got 36mbs in NY with the newest radio

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

hall said:


> You can believe that, but I call bullsh*t on that
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


Just relaying what I was told for the Ohio, PA area.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got 25mb/s on a test. Highest I've ever gotten is ~34mb/s.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

And friends that I have with all different phones are getting the same lte speeds that I am getting in the northern ohio area no matter what servers we've connected to. The average between the thunderbolt, nexus and charge was 7 down and 3 up


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

That's very unusual because, as VZW has explained recently in regards to the outages, the LTE network is currently not segmented. On the negative side, that's why it goes out *everywhere*. On the positive, performance should be more consistent.

Are you using the Speedtest app or the Speakeasy address I gave above ?

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't normally live in 4g area but when visiting family in CO I checked speeds near Denver and then again closet to boulder. Consistently Denver was faster by 3 times on download, maybe double upload. The 6 and 4 #'s (or 7) mentioned above were what I repeatedly got in Boulder area, though in some areas I got switched to 3g. I Gauss I could have been on fringe of signal?

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------

